# 3rd and 4th degree laceration / vaginal delivery



## lajalex0708 (Mar 19, 2014)

patient had vaginal delivery, with 3rd degree laceration repair.   
would a separate cpt code for the laceration repair be due also due to the degree of the laceration.  

i am wanting to use cpt 59400-22 for the delivery /12041- laceration repair.,  ? on the modifier.,  if one is needed. 

Thank you 
C


----------



## samantha Martel (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, you can append the additional code for 3rd and 4th degree lacerations, however I'm not sure if you should use the mod 22 as well.  You are already getting additional payment.


----------



## prattkm (Mar 20, 2014)

Why do you have the 22 modifier attached? The 12041 code would not be appropriate due to the patient just delivering. The correct code would be 59300 but this can only be billed by someone other than the attending. 

Regardless of the degree of the laceration, the code is usually bundled into the delivery.


----------



## lajalex0708 (Mar 27, 2014)

thank you very much  appreciate the help


----------



## poekar (Mar 28, 2014)

You can bill for 3rd and 4th degree lacerations.  I use the 13131-13133 codes for a complex repair.


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 1, 2014)

According to ACOG, you may bill both ways: either with -22 modifier attached to the 59400 or with the repair codes 13131. 59300 would not be correct in this situation.


----------



## Bready (Apr 1, 2014)

*3rd/4th degree laceration*

modifier 22 only to the delivery code. op note detailing the extensive repair will be needed.


----------

